# a few of my animals



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2008)

I was trying to think of things to do that would get me out of doing my chores, and this is what I came up with:

This is "The Bigger One" appx. 75lbs aldabran tortoise






And the is "The Smaller One" appx 50lbs aldabran tortoise





This is Cincinnatti, a rescued leopard tortoise





A rescued gulf coast box turtle






My first tortoise, Mi-Shell a desert tortoise





some of the inhabitants of the pond





I tried to find one of the Florida box turtles, but they're all hiding.

Yvonne


----------



## stells (Jun 30, 2008)

Lovely animals and great pics Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jun 30, 2008)

Really nice pics Yvonne


----------



## big_red_tortoise (Jun 30, 2008)

They are all very cute! How old is your first tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2008)

big_red_tortoise said:


> They are all very cute! How old is your first tortoise?



Mi-Shell was full grown when I got her and I've had her about 30-35 years. My son's boss was discing between the rows of his grape vines and disced the tortoise. She has a big gash across the top of her carapace. But she's fine! 

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 30, 2008)

Great pictures Yvonne  Everybody looks great. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yvonne what a lovely shelled family you have there. Great Pic and what a better way to get out of chores than to enjoy time with the Shelled ones. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granolagal (Jun 30, 2008)

Whay a great, happy looking family!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one to use them as an excuse!!!!!! LOL


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 2, 2008)

What a great group that you have!!! 

______________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Laura (Jul 2, 2008)

The bigger one and smaller one, look bigger then that did in January. have they had a major growth spurt or do they just look bigger when they arent sleeping?!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2008)

I think they actually grow faster than Sulcatas. They hatched in 2000, so are now 8 years old and are Wa-a-a-a-ay bigger than an 8 yr old sulcata would be. 

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2008)

Even more disappointed we didn't get to stop by after seeing these pictures. Love it when you goof off from doing your chores!


----------



## Rosiee (Jul 8, 2008)

what species are the ones in the pond, i'd like to no because they look huge!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2008)

Rosiee said:


> what species are the ones in the pond, i'd like to no because they look huge!



The pond holds about 6 very large red ear females, 8 or so Actinemys marmorata (all rescues that were unable to go back to the wild), three Florida soft shells about the size of a dinner plate or larger, and one Argentine Phrynops hillari who is way HUGE! but not in the picture. What you're seeing are the RES and one of the smaller soft shells.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jul 8, 2008)

What beautiful animals you have, and you are so lucky to have all that property. I always wanted a "little" house (less to clean) and a load of property....for lots of animals. It didn't work out that way....5 sons...big house and a little bit of property. Maybe that's a good thing. lol


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 8, 2008)

love the aldabras! so locky!


----------

